# Eyelids experiment



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cant see anything captain.

Or is it just me?


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry. Trying to upload the pics but I must have done it wrong. I'll add the links. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I see one picture and a whole bunch of smiling faces

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your welcome OP


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I kinda like what you did with the tail lights. Looks good. Not crazy about the eyelids tho. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

not trying to hate, just dont like any of it...


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha thanks for the pics. 

What don't you like about it? Just after opinions. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I like the black out bow ties, I think the rest of the plasti-dip on the rear is over kill. Not a fan of the eye brows as well. The best part of modding a car is it is all about personal preference so if you dig it keep it! I am hoping to get my vinyl bow ties next week!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take the ECO badge back off. If you want to put it on, get a second one and put one on each front door.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> not trying to hate, just dont like any of it...


Same. I have yet to like any eyelids for our car, and its most likely due to the shape of the headlight. Also, I don't like the tail lights one bit, they look like a cheap with the matte black plasti-dip. Maybe if they were a gloss/VHT it would look better, but otherwise, it just looks weird IHMO.

Overall I have to give you props for trying to do something with our tail lights without replacing them; never liked the BMW/Benz tails because they just feel like, "well I cant afford a BMW/Mercedes, but at least I can look sorta like one".


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Not liking the eyelids, but the back is interesting. If only in gloss to kinda flow in with shine of the rest of the car, then i think it would look pretty nice.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Take the ECO badge back off. If you want to put it on, get a second one and put one on each front door.


That's a good idea I might just have to steal it from you lol.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i would say no to those eyelids too


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I may try to clearcoat the tails. That's exactly it though I just wanted to be different. 

Anybody got an extra Eco badge? Lol that's a great idea.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

every time i see 4 rear circles in the rear i think gtr .So in other words,your just trying to copy a gtr.Not for me but its your car


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling the eye lids man which is surprising because there's some eye lids on Ebay that I like but are way over priced. Look for these plastic stick ons that follow the lines well.


Eco badge looks awkward.
I would personally put in on the bottom right corner of the trunk.

Right here











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Most of the work is nice. I just really don't like the taillights.

They scream old man impala from early 2000s

http://www.autowire.net/2002-21.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Cant see anything captain.
> 
> Or is it just me?


I thought maybe I didn't know what to look for. I saw the black trim on the tail lights but nothing on front.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

IMO, I love the stock shape of the headlights. I wouldn't change anything about them, besides getting a projector, but then the shape is left the same. As for the tail lights it looks great on a black car. Probably not too hot on other colors, but I hate the tails so this looks pretty good.


----------

